# Card cut shot with The Torque



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Terppa vaan taas :wave:

I realized that I haven't done any "real" target shooting with The Torque, so let's try card cutting.

Tubes are looped Dankung 2040 and ammo 3/8" steel.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Excellent shooting, man!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That's how it's done. Nice job.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video as always!!!!!! That was one clean cut. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank You very much AaronMB and brucered :thumbsup:



Tag said:


> Great video as always!!!!!! That was one clean cut. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Tag :wave:

I wish I had more time to shoot than this two hours on Saturdays.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was some real target shooting buddy!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!


OU JEAH :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That was some real target shooting buddy!!


Thanks man :thumbsup:

Looks like four is my lucky number when target shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty slick !!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Pretty slick !!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles :thumbsup:


----------

